# Freeline Skates Coming to the UK



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Great news Freeline Skates are finally available to riders here in the UK. The skates are being launched at NASS08 this weekend with inventor Ryan Farrelly showing off his skills and demonstrating exactly what you can do on a pair of Freeline Skates.



If you like boarding, you’ll love these! 



So if you’re coming to NASS08 make sure you look us up and try out the skates yourself.



If not keep visit our new website Freeline Skates, The Next Ride or check out Freeline Skates on Youtube to see what they can do!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, at first I thought "next generation of fruitbooters", but after watching the videos those are the damn weirdest skates I have seen. I think I'll stick to the skateboard myself. Did I mention those are weird? So it looks like from time to time some skaters are using straps on these. Is that the case or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Ok, at first I thought "next generation of fruitbooters", but after watching the videos those are the damn weirdest skates I have seen.


i'm with ya gary. too freekin weird.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

it'll at most be a primary school craze


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I think they are up there with Heelys.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

they look like a snakeboard without the middle extension.

I bet they are a pain in the ass to learn.

-------------edit-----------

I take that back they dont look at all like a snakeboard, damn those things are weird.


----------

